

1021 byte real-time raytracer in JS. Not cool enough for js1k, though. - mrpixel
http://democopei.de/1021.html

======
CodeMage
Warning: If you click this, it might hog your CPU. It did that for me. Nothing
against it, just a fair warning so it won't catch you unprepared.

------
zackola
Why not cool enough for js1k?

~~~
mrpixel
js1k wants UTF-8 encoding which'd bloat it up to 1500-or-so bytes. We asked to
use another charset but didn't get any reply at all. So, being "not cool
enough" is just sarcasm.

